# Race to Sub 25



## bigbee99 (Apr 20, 2010)

I decided to make a Race To Sub 25 for people who finished the Race to Sub 30. Here are the scrambles:

Week 2

1. D' L' D' B R2 L' F2 U' D2 B2 L B D' R' D R' L' F' R2 U L' R' U' D' R
2. L' F' D2 L U2 F2 U F2 U' L' F2 B R' L U' L F' U2 B D' L' R D U2 L 
3. F L2 R D2 L' D2 R2 U2 F2 B R' D2 L2 R B2 L' D' L' F2 L' D R2 U D' B
4. U2 D' F L' D2 R' B' F L' B D U2 L' R2 U' F' B2 U' R B2 R2 L2 F2 D2 F
5. F R' F2 B U2 R2 L' B2 D U2 L D' U R2 F2 L' R2 F B D' R' B' F' R2 D
6. R' F2 D L F2 D2 F2 R' U2 R' D U' B' R' D2 B2 R2 B F D2 L' D2 R' F2 D
7. L D R' D B R2 D F2 D2 U2 R2 F' U D' R U' F' U2 D2 L F U F2 U D2
8. F D' B2 R D2 L R B2 D U' F2 B2 U2 L F B2 U2 B2 F L2 B R B2 L2 U'
9. R2 B' R B' L2 D2 B U2 L U2 B2 D2 R F' D L B' R B F' L R' U R2 U'
10. U' D L2 D2 R F2 R D2 R D2 R F U' R U2 F L2 R' D R B2 F2 R U' R' 
11. L B F2 D' F' B2 D' U R' L F' D2 B' U' R' F2 B' R D2 U2 B' F D B U
12. B2 F2 L2 F2 R' B' U B' D' B F D' B2 U2 D R2 U B D R' B D' U' B2 U 

Week 1

1. U2 L R B2 D' U2 R2 L D B2 F' D B' U' B D' U2 L' R D' F' U' B2 D U2
2. R2 F D U B2 U' D L D' B' U D2 F2 B2 D' L B' D B' R U' F' L' B D'
3. F2 L2 D' B D2 R2 D F2 R L' F U' F D F' U2 R' B2 F' D2 R2 B U2 R' F
4. F2 R' D2 U2 L' B L D U L2 U L' R' B' D L' B2 F' L2 D2 U2 L' F' D2 B2
5. R L U' L2 U2 B' U B F L2 D2 U' R2 L' U2 R2 F R2 B2 R2 B F' D' U2 F'
6. U R B' U2 L F L' R B2 R U2 D' F2 L B2 R B' L2 D' B2 F2 L2 B L2 B'
7. U F' R2 L F' D L2 R2 F' U' B' D2 F2 L R D L2 D F' B2 L' R2 B' F2 R2
8. U D2 B' F2 U F' U B U D F2 L U' L D F L2 F B R2 U2 R D2 B L
9. L' F2 D2 U2 R2 D2 F2 R' L' F U2 R' L' U R2 U2 R' B2 U2 F' R2 F2 U2 F' B
10. D2 R U' F R' D2 U B F' D' R D' U2 R2 U' D2 L' R F2 U R2 D L' R' B'
11. B U L F' B U2 L R F' L2 R' B' U2 R2 F2 B' L2 F L R D2 F R F' U2
12. R2 F2 L2 B D' L B' D' R2 U R B2 L' U2 B' D B2 U F D' R2 U' F' D2 U

Week 1 Results

1. Sir E Bum - 24.30
2. Toquinha1977 - 25.20
3. Zam Halen - 26.35
4. Diniz (OH) - 29.64


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 20, 2010)

WAAAAAAY too many of these.


----------



## ianini (Apr 20, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> WAAAAAAY too many of these.



But it motivates people to get faster so I don't see a problem here.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Apr 20, 2010)

going from 30 to 25 is not difficult to the point where you need much motivation.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 20, 2010)

No thanks.


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 20, 2010)

i didn't think it was that hard, and i don't think we need this many increments, but i guess its a motivational tool so...


----------



## ZamHalen (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Apr 20, 2010)

23.18, 25.99, (29.19), 25.61, 22.56, 25.24, 26.98, 22.96, (20.48), 20.88, 24.38, 25.19 = 24.30 
I'm out =P


----------



## Innocence (Apr 20, 2010)

Not necessary. All we should really need is 30, 20, and 10. Anything higher than that is too easy, anything below too much of a niche, and in-between is unneccesary increments. I barely remember the time between sub-30 and sub-25. I basically just got sub-30, then the sub-30s got lower and lower into the 20s.


----------



## ZamHalen (Apr 20, 2010)

Average: 26.35
Standard Deviation: 2.86
Best Time: 21.97
Worst Time: 37.14
Individual Times:
1.	28.34	
2.	26.47	
3.	22.86	
4.	32.59	
5.	24.78	
6.	22.48	
7.	(37.14)	
8.	25.67	
9.	(21.97)	
10.	25.19	
11.	30.78	
12.	24.30	
I screwd it up with the 30s and I screwed up an X cross on the 8th solve.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 20, 2010)

Innocence said:


> Not necessary. All we should really need is 30, 20, and 10. Anything higher than that is too easy, anything below too much of a niche, and in-between is unneccesary increments. I barely remember the time between sub-30 and sub-25. I basically just got sub-30, then the sub-30s got lower and lower into the 20s.



I don't know that I agree. It took me over a year to go from 30 to 25, and I would have considered sub-20 hopelessly out of reach. It wasn't until I got sub-25 that I finally realized I actually wanted to try to get sub-20; before that, I sort of thought I never would.


----------



## Carson (Apr 20, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Innocence said:
> 
> 
> > Not necessary. All we should really need is 30, 20, and 10. Anything higher than that is too easy, anything below too much of a niche, and in-between is unneccesary increments. I barely remember the time between sub-30 and sub-25. I basically just got sub-30, then the sub-30s got lower and lower into the 20s.
> ...


+1
It took me longer than I want to think about (at least a year) to get from my first sub :40 to my first sub :30 average.


----------



## Innocence (Apr 20, 2010)

Mike, I believe the only thing stopping somebody is commitment and mental blocks. I always believed sub-20 would be a piece of cake, so it hasn't taken me that long to get where I am. Only now am I starting to lose faith, and I'm not today because I'm having a really good day. Anyway, as Koreancuber said, there's plenty of room in the other races.


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 20, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> WAAAAAAY too many of these.


+1

My friend wanted to make a sub-12 or sub-10 thread but thought that it was pointless..


----------



## peedu (Apr 20, 2010)

If you don't like a thread, don't read it.


----------



## Diniz (Apr 20, 2010)

I will join OH:

*OH*
#1 Scrambles
Name: Diniz
Average: 29.64
Times: 29.65, 29.86, (27.58), 28.34, 30.26, 31.11, 27.84, 30.49, 31.90, 31.47, 28.47, 28.86


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 20, 2010)

Innocence said:


> Not necessary. All we should really need is 30, 20, and 10. Anything higher than that is too easy, anything below too much of a niche, and in-between is unneccesary increments. I barely remember the time between sub-30 and sub-25. I basically just got sub-30, then the sub-30s got lower and lower into the 20s.



I think 15 is also necessary because it gets harder to improve once you're sub 20


----------



## Diniz (Apr 20, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Innocence said:
> 
> 
> > Not necessary. All we should really need is 30, 20, and 10. Anything higher than that is too easy, anything below too much of a niche, and in-between is unneccesary increments. I barely remember the time between sub-30 and sub-25. I basically just got sub-30, then the sub-30s got lower and lower into the 20s.
> ...



For me 25 is also necessary for OH, its getting really hard to cut of seconds now...

And only have 20 and 10 is so crazy.. it can take years lol


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 20, 2010)

Diniz said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > Innocence said:
> ...



Unless you're Faz... Then you will go from not being able to solve, to sub 8 in 2 years.


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Apr 22, 2010)

25.75, 26.36, 20.91, 24.94, 25.31, 25.13, 22.77, (20.91), 25.97, 25.93, 29.21, (32.86)

avg: 25.20


----------



## bigbee99 (Apr 22, 2010)

YOu all have until Friday 12 am Eastern Time


----------



## bigbee99 (Apr 24, 2010)

less than 3 hours left!


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm out. I don't have time to do it.


----------



## bigbee99 (Apr 25, 2010)

thread updated


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Apr 25, 2010)

Thought I'd ask...are we doing the scrambles according to Cube Explorer WCA scrambles, which have U=White, F=Green? When I booted up CE5.00, it has U=Yellow, F=red. This DOES make a difference, because even though everybody could have a different starting point, generating the scramble with white or yellow on top has a 50% chance of generating an easier or harder cross.


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Apr 25, 2010)

Just to see what would happen, I did two sets of scrambles with a different colour on top just to see what difference it made. I got two sub20 solves with the second batch, while my sub20 solve in the first batch was the slowest scramble in the second batch.

If we're trying to simulate tournament conditions and given that the bulk of those who are struggling with sub25 averages are not likely going to be cross neutral, would it be worthwhile to indicate which colour is top and front for the scrambles?

(U=yellow, F=Green)

21.27, 26.88, 25.75, 25.47, 23.34, (38.08), 28.21, 23.03, 26.21, 22.16, 31.06, (19.81)

avg: 25.34

notes:
#2 - serious brain fart, almost dropped the cube
#6 - made a mistake on the A-perm, had to restart from F2L. D'oh!
#7 - 2 look OLL (mistake)
#8 - easier F2L
#10 - 3-move cross
#11 - tough cross
#12 - only sub-20 solve in batch, even with edge and corner incorrectly slotted on last F2L pair.

set #2 - scramble with U=white, F=green

20.25, 23.09 (+2), 25.72, 26.83, (18.28), 29.34, 18.57, 24.34, (35.13), 25.52, 28.69, 30.36

average: 25.47

notes:
#1 - PLL skip
#2 - 2 second penalty for misaligned face
#3 - managed to forget my plans for cross solve
#4 - brain fart on OLL
#6 - lockups galore
#7 - no skips
#9 - weak cross and poor lookahead on F2L
#10 - slotted corner with inverted edge on last F2L pair
#11 - very weak lookahead


----------



## Anthony (Apr 25, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Unless you're Faz... Then you will go from not being able to solve, to sub 8 in 2 years.



Faz is obviously extremely fast, but he's not sub 8. >_>


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 25, 2010)

Doing a competition every 5 seconds is not going to help. Someone would be in here for 3 weeks, at most.


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 25, 2010)

Bigbee99: Wanna join my thread?


----------



## bigbee99 (Apr 25, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Bigbee99: Wanna join my thread?



Nah, im not even sub 30 yet, (no time to learn new algorithms.)


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 25, 2010)

bigbee99 said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > Bigbee99: Wanna join my thread?
> ...



You realize that there are some cubers that are in the same position as you? (in the sub-20). How fast are you? (average)


----------



## bigbee99 (Apr 26, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> bigbee99 said:
> 
> 
> > koreancuber said:
> ...



recently? 30-32ish.


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 26, 2010)

bigbee99 said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > bigbee99 said:
> ...



Your fine.


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm in,

22.782, 33.156, 29.140, 23.656, 25.796, 30.609, 21.219, 31.672, 29.657, 28.031, 24.437, 24.625 = 27.065


----------



## iChanZer0 (May 9, 2010)

What the heck 
Week 2
Times:29.42, 22.35, 21.36, 27.10, 25.21, 23.32, 18.58, 29.44, 29.49, 24.75, 21.18, 27.65
Average:25.18
The scrambles were pretty easy.


----------



## Zane_C (May 9, 2010)

I haven't seen this thread until 5 minutes ago, I laughed, isn't sub 15 and 20 enough?


----------



## Faz (May 9, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> I haven't seen this thread until 5 minutes ago, I laughed, isn't sub 15 and 20 enough?



and 30, and 10.


----------



## Zane_C (May 9, 2010)

Arrg, that's even worse.


----------



## TheMachanga (May 9, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Zane_C said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't seen this thread until 5 minutes ago, I laughed, isn't sub 15 and 20 enough?
> ...


And 2 (BLD)


----------



## Zane_C (May 9, 2010)

There's BLD too, I just looked for it and couldn't find it.


----------



## cincyaviation (May 9, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Zane_C said:
> ...


lol, faz doesnt have a race


----------



## bigbee99 (May 9, 2010)

I decided to close the thread, the people are right, from 30 to 20, there is no point for 25.


----------

